# Lake Houston Bulkheads and a home owner



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

I took my cousin out to do some bulkhead fishing this morning and we found some good channel's and blue's on a bulkhead by the cut into the West Fork. We were catching our better fish (3 to 4 lbers) at the base of a walkway going out to a dock. After we had been there about thirty minutes I see the homeowner come out of his back door and make a b-line straight to us. He had a pretty good walk as his house must sit 30 yards from the water. When he got to his iron fence along his bulkhead he stated he would have to ask us to leave because he had people and kids coming over to his house. I then asked him if the kids were going to be fishing (I was going to offer bait and tell him where and how we had been catching our fish). He then developed a much stronger attitude and told me at least three time (I asked you nicely to leave). He then got his cell phone out and acted like he was texting someone. His next statement was "I have been watching you in my back yard for 30 minutes now and it is time for you to leave." I asked him at that time if the water in Lake Houston was "his backyard" and if he owned the lake. I could not understand his next statement but informed him I would go somewhere else and that I could easily tell he was from Kingwood by the way he acted. I fished some other areas and came back by his house on my way back in about three hours later and their was still no one in his yard or at his house the you could see.

So just in case any of yall would like to fish the bulkhead where I was catching good ones I am attaching a pic of the dock and its location.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol. I'd give you rep but I'm on tapatalk and haven't figured out how.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

I think I would have thrown out the anchor and stayed outside his house for a while just to prove a point.


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

I am thinking that I might go back and night fish it with a generator and lights.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

lost-in-salt said:


> I am thinking that I might go back and night fish it with a generator and lights.


LOL.. I'd do it, too!!!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ill be there tomorrow, we should get a group of 10-20 boats to fish that spot lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

stdreb27 said:


> Lol. I'd give you rep but I'm on tapatalk and haven't figured out how.


I got him for you! LOL


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like lake conroe.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Glad he didn't come out the day before when we had the kids in the same exact spot. 

See my post about the 15 lber that came from that spot.


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

This reminded me of the first time I bass fished Conroe in the early 90's. I was with a friend and we were going down a bulkhead at daylight with spinnerbaits. When we got to a boat house of a very nice house on the South end I saw the man in the house throw down his newspaper and walk extremely fast down to the boathouse. He then yelled at us "y'all better not be hitting my boat with that bass boat." My friend simply replied to the obvious wealthy man "no were running into your $20,000 pontoon with our $50,000 bass boat." I am sure that since I was in my aluminum boat catfishing today that the guy thought I was some poor white trash ******* that was interfering with his high dollar view.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

lost-in-salt said:


> This reminded me of the first time I bass fished Conroe in the early 90's. I was with a friend and we were going down a bulkhead at daylight with spinnerbaits. When we got to a boat house of a very nice house on the South end I saw the man in the house throw down his newspaper and walk extremely fast down to the boathouse. He then yelled at us "y'all better not be hitting my boat with that bass boat." My friend simply replied to the obvious wealthy man "no were running into your $20,000 pontoon with our $50,000 bass boat." I am sure that since I was in my aluminum boat catfishing today that the guy thought I was some poor white trash ******* that was interfering with his high dollar view.


Maybe I need to get my spray painted camo flat bottom running again.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

"Did someone order a floatilla of boats? I've got a floatilla of boats for a McGreedy? Uh Richard McGreedy? Anyone?"


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

guy on conroe has sprinklers on his dock. when he sees u there he turns em on and u get wet


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Waterfront property is expensive, period. You spend that money for peace of mind and a pretty view. I don't have a house on mine yet, just a dock and boat lift. People often fish around my dock and I don't care. They flip lures up underneath it fishing. To me that is peaceful and pretty. I don't know who owns the water on Conroe, but on Livingston the TRA controls it. This is a long established fact, that property owners don't own the water. My point to those landowners is be happy that it touches your backyard.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

lean2 said:


> guy on conroe has sprinklers on his dock. when he sees u there he turns em on and u get wet


Hahaha! That guy gets a high five for creativity.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I notice too that the King Of Lake Houston there clear cut the chunk of land his monstrous abode resides on  What a shame, there were probably a bunch of nice trees, like his neighbors place. I guess he needed a clear view of how was on his lake :rotfl:


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

oh well.....no matter where you go....some A hole is gonna crawl out from under a rock....I say....go get him!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

On the very north end of lake Conroe there is a house that has motion sensor sprinklers the first time I got sprayed I did not know what to think. At first I could not figure out what was going on, the people that have this house do not even live there it must be there vacation home. Its pretty amazing what people will do when they think they own the water in front of there dock.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

FISHROADIE said:


> On the very north end of lake Conroe there is a house that has motion sensor sprinklers the first time I got sprayed I did not know what to think. At first I could not figure out what was going on, the people that have this house do not even live there it must be there vacation home. Its pretty amazing what people will do when they think they own the water in front of there dock.


Same thing on Livingston, on the left side of Jensen Creek, has a little cherub that's peeing. Got me once:smile:


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

pYr8 said:


> I notice too that the King Of Lake Houston there clear cut the chunk of land his monstrous abode resides on  What a shame, there were probably a bunch of nice trees, like his neighbors place. I guess he needed a clear view of how was on his lake :rotfl:


You are exactly correct, back in the early 90's me and my 2 boys loaded up the boat with tent, gear and firewood, pitched a tent and spent the night fishing for catfish on that exact spot ....... and yes, there were lots of trees!


----------



## lakelivingston (Feb 12, 2010)

I like to think of someone fishing close to my bulkhead as somewhat of a compliment!

Sprinklers keep the birds away and nothing more. Love watching the birds, hate the white coating of acidic **** they leave behind and the hours wasted pressure washing it off.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

There is an hole living at the mouth of Caney creek on conroe who has tomato cages. This ought to narrow it down. One day he sent out his 75 yr old mother to pound on the pier with a hammer while we were fishing there. I started singing "if I had a Hammer I'd hammer in the morning". It still makes me laugh. I hope she didn't mind the soured maze I slung in her direction.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol...I fish Lake Houston in an old canoe and if I haven't combed my hair or beard in more than an hour I could easily pass as a homeless person... I'm always looking for a good spot and I don't mind a little confrontation or hostile banter . I'll check it out next time I'm out there .

Might also mail him a copy of this.Doesn't sound like he actually violated it but it sounds like he probably would have if you refused to leave.
_____________________________________________________________

§ 62.0125. Harassment of Hunters, Trappers, and Fishermen

Statute in Full:

(a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's Rights Act.
(b) In this section:
(1) "Wildlife" means all species of wild mammals, birds, fish, reptiles, or amphibians.
(2) "Process of hunting or catching" means any act directed at the lawful hunting or catching of wildlife, including camping or other acts preparatory to hunting or catching of wildlife that occur on land or water on which the affected person has the right or privilege of hunting or catching that wildlife.
*(c) No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.*
(d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(e) No person may enter or remain on public land or enter or remain on private land without the landowner's or his agent's consent if the person intends to disrupt another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(f) This section does not apply to a peace officer of this state, a law enforcement officer of the United States, a member of the armed forces of the United States or of this state, or employees of the department or other state or federal agencies having statutory responsibility to manage wildlife or land during the time that the officer, member, or employee is in the actual discharge of official duties.
(g) A person who violates this section commits an offense. An offense under this section is a Class B misdemeanor.
(h) It is an affirmative defense to prosecution that the defendant's conduct is protected by the right to freedom of speech under the constitution of this state or the United States.
CREDIT(S)
Added by Acts 1985, 69th Leg., ch. 731, § 1, eff. Aug. 26, 1985. Amended by Acts 1993, 73rd Leg., ch. 700, § 1, eff. Sept. 11, 1993.

_______________________________________________________________

§ 12.22. CLASS B MISDEMEANOR. 
An individual adjudged guilty of a Class B misdemeanor shall be punished by:
(1) a fine not to exceed $2,000;
(2) confinement in jail for a term not to exceed 180 days; or
(3) both such fine and confinement.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

BTW: I shared the info with a couple friends and they claim he has a history of harassing fishermen by his property.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I had someone once tell me on Livingston that they own 200' of water all around their pier. I just laughed and kept fishing. I was too far for them to throw anything at me and they didn't have a boat to come and get me.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Next time offer to call the game warden or local popo yourself. They will come out and let him know in no uncertain terms that he doesn't own the water under and around his dock. As long as you aren't touching any of his physical property you can anchor one freakin millimeter from his dock and he can't do a thing. Also, turning on the sprinklers or otherwise harassing you is illegal and can land him a hefty fine.

This goes for any public body of water here in Texas.


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

I will not be able to get out on Lake Houston this weekend so I would like to encourage you all to go fish this mans bulkhead early in the morning and then move out in front of his dock when the shad move off the bulkhead.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bankin' On It said:


> Hahaha! That guy gets a high five for creativity.


 And some busted sprinkler heads in the middle of the night.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

ill go hit him up in about a month once my boat is built. ill just keep running up and down with my Gator-tail..loud exhaust should keep him pretty annoyed.. and then stop and do some fishing and continue making loud noises


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

firedog said:


> There is an hole living at the mouth of Caney creek on conroe who has tomato cages. This ought to narrow it down. One day he sent out his 75 yr old mother to pound on the pier with a hammer while we were fishing there. I started singing "if I had a Hammer I'd hammer in the morning". It still makes me laugh. I hope she didn't mind the soured maze I slung in her direction.


nice tomato plants too but this guy has never said anything to me, just stared. however if you follow the shoreline west of there to the sailboat on the boatlift, you can get a nice shower when he turns those sprinklers on


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Where do home owners get the stupid idea that they own the water? I understand that they spent a lot of money to be where they are; so what? I spent a lot of money to be where I am but I DO NOT OWN THE ROAD!


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

I used to fish the bass circuit for years and I've no problem with someone fishing my boathouse and bulkhead. I love to see someone drag a fish out from underneath it. Sometimes I'll even come down and shoot the breeze. I can tell it makes some folks a little uncomfortable when I do that. I think a lot of property owners worry about theft but I've been here thirteen years without a problem. Most fisherman are honest and just want to have a good time. One of my neighbors did have an aluminum boat & motor stolen out of his lift a few years back never to be found. One word of advice is to lift the boat up to the highest point as possible as a deterrent against theft. Just my two cents.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

OK, I finally must weigh in on this too. Like Poohbear, I generally enjoy shooting the breeze with folks that fish by and under my dock. I do have a problem with vandalism, trash, busting my underwater lights, and theft. I spent a small fortune on my bulkhead and boathouse...It is NOT just a free fishing attractor. It is my personal property and I do no like it abused. I've had jerks come and fish on my dock, tie up their boats where the kids can't swim, etc. Once I politely asked a fellow to troll a few feet more lakeward so he would not tangle up on my underwater light, break it, or snag his gear. In return I got cussed out, and he cast a treble hook at me.
Now I'm not saying that the person on Lake Houston is in his rights, or that someone should have motion activate water sprinklers...just that poor manners can occur on both sides of the shoreline, and owners of that shoreline eventually can get a little tired of being abused themselves. If I know a neighbor or anyone on a lake does not like me to fish near their place, I have plenty other places to fish. Life is too short.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Life is too short.


Mark, I can see your side too. I think it best if we all just live by the Golden Rule. Turn the situation around, how would you act? Common courtesy and respect go a long way. Life is too short to go through it angry.


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

Mark, I can assure you that this guy does not have underwater lights or anything that someone fishing properly could hurt. This guy is not a fisherman and has nothing in or on his boathouse other than the wood itself that could be vandalized. This guy does not have a boat or even a jetski on his dock. I can assure you that he is not the kind of guy who has his grand kids swimming in the lake when he has a nice pool in his back yard. I used to live waterfront on Lake Livingston before I moved to Lake Houston. I never had any issues with any fisherman causing any harm to my bulkhead or any of my property. This guy trying to run off fishermen is purely based on his selfishness and wanting to control the things that occur on the water that he does not own. He is the exact type of person I do not like. I put him in the same catagory as people who weave in and out of traffic cutting people off just so they can get somewhere a little faster. These are the people who don't care about others and won't hesitate to treat others with disrespect just to have a slight convenience for themselves.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

lost-in-salt said:


> Mark, I can assure you that this guy does not have underwater lights or anything that someone fishing properly could hurt. This guy is not a fisherman and has nothing in or on his boathouse other than the wood itself that could be vandalized. This guy does not have a boat or even a jetski on his dock. I can assure you that he is not the kind of guy who has his grand kids swimming in the lake when he has a nice pool in his back yard. I used to live waterfront on Lake Livingston before I moved to Lake Houston. I never had any issues with any fisherman causing any harm to my bulkhead or any of my property. This guy trying to run off fishermen is purely based on his selfishness and wanting to control the things that occur on the water that he does not own. He is the exact type of person I do not like. I put him in the same catagory as people who weave in and out of traffic cutting people off just so they can get somewhere a little faster. These are the people who don't care about others and won't hesitate to treat others with disrespect just to have a slight convenience for themselves.


There is that type. A self made miserable man.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Mark, I can see your side too. I think it best if we all just live by the Golden Rule. Turn the situation around, how would you act? Common courtesy and respect go a long way. Life is too short to go through it angry.


Yup. Someday I may live up to my own ideals....


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

*1st annual west fork fishing get together....*

woohooo...let's camp!!!


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

"good luck guys"


----------

